# New here!



## BabyandRhett08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new here. I am owned by 2 cats and two german shepherd dogs. Everyone is getting along great. I adopted Baby from my next door neighbor 2 years ago around thanksgiving when she was a little over one year old. I didn't know she wasn't spayed, so she ended up getting pregnant and giving birth to four kittens. We found homes for three of them, and kept one for ourselves. Baby was spayed afterwards, and that brings us to now!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! We'd love to see pics of your pets


----------



## BabyandRhett08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'm actually uploading some right now, so, in a few minutes, I should have some!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum. I will go over and see your pets!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, welcome. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

& great name for your kitty! :wink:


----------

